

Seriously? Fortune 500 companies hosting their own videos? - delinquentme

Correct me if I'm missing something here...<p>But WHY!?<p>YouTube:
- individual control over an account
- its what they do
- the embed codes are even there for you!
- organic SEO ( duh )
- this issue has been solved<p>Why are we still waiting for video feeds on commercial websites... as stated earlier, from fortune 500 companies!?
======
johndoeee
"Watch the new video about Asus EEEPad tablet on YOUTUBE" 10 seconds later
"buy an ipad today" ad appears at the bottom.

Who would like to see ads about their competitors in their own videos, which
WILL happen on Youtube.

Stuff like that and complete control over their own content.

